

 Ask HN: Review my first serious product (WP-FotoTag) - csomar
http://wpflickt.com/fototag
.
======
jhen095
An 11+ minute demo video? IMO it's a tad long, should be between 1-3 mins.

Also, perhaps the screenshots need captions explaining what they are? E.g.
what's with the one of the faded out garden and the highlighted flower bush. I
don't get its significance or what it is trying to show.

Then again I'm not your target market. Otherwise nice work.

~~~
csomar
That was my first recorded video and I preformed badly. Also it needs to be
updated since the product has changed a lot from that version. The same for
the photos. Thanks for remembering me of them :)

------
csomar
I started working on this in the summer. I built a photo tagging script with
jQuery, which was simple and limited (ImgTag). I then built a tags editor
(FotoTag) to make it possible to tag photos with ease without needing to enter
coordinates or to mess with JSON. The few buyers have suggested that I would
better make some Server Side interface for it.

So I went and I built WP-FotoTag. I moved ahead and made significant changes
to the tagging engine, so now you can style the tags yourself with JavaScript
and CSS. You can even do more by saving data with tags that can be accessed
later through an API.

I'm looking for a review about the product itself, the execution, the demo
website, default styles... I would like also to hear your suggestions and
critics. Thanks.

------
bdclimber14
What is the market like for paid WordPress plugins? I recently developed my
first WordPress plugin and was under the impression that the price point for
just about anything is 0 from all the expectations built around the ecosystem.
I think it's great that you're charging though.

Since this is not open source, is this listed in the WordPress.org directory?

~~~
csomar
Indeed, there is a market. It's not huge, but it has some potential. Look at
this page
([http://codecanyon.net/category/plugins/wordpress?sort_by=sal...](http://codecanyon.net/category/plugins/wordpress?sort_by=sales_count&type=files&categories=plugins%2Fwordpress&page=1))
and you'll find out that the top selling plug-in made over $45K in sales in
less than one year.

Certainly not all plug-ins sells that much, but having been in CodeCanyon and
ThemeForest for a while, I learned that people pay for "Premium". Premium is
when you don't find something like it in the Open Source world.

------
mnutt
Something that might be neat is if you could embed the JS part of the plugin
into the product page so that people could play around with it on some pre-
defined images to get a feel for how it works.

------
wicknicks
Nice stuff! I'd definitely find this useful in building my webapps (outside my
wordpress blog).

Found a broken link: <http://wpflickt.com/fototag/image_styles>

~~~
csomar
It's not intended to have a link there, but the menu required one. I'll make a
page though, were I gather all of the styles.

------
vipivip
Cool, but I think price is a little high.

